# Sticky  EPIC threads about affordable watch brands or types.



## sixtysix

Some threads just become EPIC due to content or the length of time they stay active, here are some of the better ones:

Watch Types:

*Best Panerai Homage (Part 3)* - Best Panerai Homage (Part 3)

*20 dollars or less, let's see them* - 20 dollars or less, let's see them!

Watch Brands:

The HMT Thread - "The HMT Thread"

The Official Orient Mako Club Thread - +++The Official Orient Mako Club!+++

Affordable Nomos Homage Reveiw Rodina Small Seconds Pictures - Affordable Nomos homage review (Rodina Small Seconds)...

Show us your Casios - Show us your Casios!

Is there truly no love for Timex? - Is there truly no love for Timex?

Show off your Seiko 5 - Show off your Seiko 5


----------

